# BME Sante Fe



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool, think I will bust out the big bike again. Who's going?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I'm going! I can't wait. Need to get back into fighting shape after taking last year off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Waaahooo! Cool man! Lets get in some training rides. Hopefully pipeline will be rideable before then


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Sweet I'm game! Which class are you going in? I'm doing the Vet "expert" over 30 class. Was thinking about doing open so I could have good starting times. But my ego will have a hard time not being in shape yet and getting smoked by 99% of the field 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Im in masters 40+ again. I have a hunch that the waits wont be to bad at this venue if its all what they say. Really like one day events......especially at my age, lol. Hope for warm weather and lets start some serious training, I want a Gdamn podium this time.lol


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Cool. Let me know when you want to start getting out on some rides. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm in, and probably racing 30+ vet. The amateur class is too full of ambition. HA! Now all I need to do is get fast.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Yes I need to that getting fast thing also 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacebear (Feb 11, 2016)

Enduro newbie here. 
I was looking at this race to start the season. I have some downhill experience (10 or so days last season at Crested Butte and Winter Park) and have been racing xc for 10+ years and upgraded to a BMC speedfox trailcrew 03 last fall.

Would this race be a good first Enduro experience?


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Just signed up!!! Masters 40+ here. I've been doing some skiing and picking up heavy things this winter. So far no dry ground to ride on though. Should be an abrupt transition to get race ready in the next 3 months. I've never done a one day enduro, should be a nice change, and it will be fun to get in some practice runs. 

Anyone care to share interpretations of the 2 statements on the BME site:
1. All pedal transfers
2. 7500' decending

If that means also 7500' ascending then...ouch!!! I assume there is some free elevation in the day, but it is not super clear. Anyhow I'm stoked to have such an early race; get the season started right. see y'all in Santa Fe.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Spacebear said:


> Would this race be a good first Enduro experience?


yeah, sure. why not? One day format, relatively cheap price, plenty of time to practice. I think it would be great. I'm not a good resource though. I could come up with reasons why any non EWS race would be a good first enduro.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Yes it would be a good one. You do not want your first one to be like keystone unless you are a park rat with your trail bike all the time. Keystone is scary fast rough and steep and if you jump into something like that on a trail bike for the first time you do not want it to be at race pace. Best to start on a natural trail style race since that is what most of us ride on daily. That will give you a idea of what aspects of your racing you need to work on in order of priority. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Defiantly not 7500 feet of ascending, this should be a pretty chill race, defiantly lots of fast peps in the BME (especially in the vet 30+ class guys, STUPID FAST). Its a one day event so dont worry, come out, peddle and lets hope for some sick new trails and no long waits!


----------



## Spacebear (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to it. Curious how there is going to be 7500' of descending but not ascending with pedal transfers... Is this just because it starts at higher elevation than it finishes?


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm assuming that we start way up in the mountains and finish in a valley somewhere. Likely a shuttle to start the day or finish the day. 

This will be a ton 'o fun and it will be a great kick off for the season. 

What do the locals have to say about the trails in the region? I had assumed we would be racing closer to the ski area, but it sounds like we will be south of there by a fair bit.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I hope we start way up and come down, I hate the shuttle at the end of they day when you are tired and smoked. I'm pretty excited for this. I would love to hear about trail conditions, style of trails and such. There is about a 99% chance I will be racing blind (no preride). So really hoping that someone can chime in.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Well the website says all pedal transfers so I guess there could be some big climbing but I kinda doubt 7500. My first thought was the Winsor trail (start at 10,290 feet, 3341 of decent) but they say they are all new trail on private property so??? Possibly Glorieta, thats all new and private I think and they just had an enduro down there so I bet thats in the mix. 
The trails down there are very similar to here HTR, u can only get in so much preriding but I should have a driver and the Burb with a northshore rack so Saturday we should be able to get a few stages in.
Check out the New Mexico Enduro series for Glorieta, that has to be the place...


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

If it is at Glorietta, which is what I am understanding, then I raced two of the trails in the small enduro they put on there last May. Got a bunch of rain and snow right up to the day before so things were sloppy. They chose to cancel one of the stages because they thought it would handle the moister the worst. Rode stage 1 (Chili Dog)/twice. Transfers are dirt road climbs. Not horrible but have some steep punches. The longest stage had a roughly 4 mile climb to get up to. All the climbing was mostly complicated but thick sticky mud. Without that they weren't bad. Overall we did three stages that weekend, repeating stage 1 for stage 3. It was almost a 5.5 hour day and 3,500ft of climbing and descending according to my Garmin.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

rehammer81 said:


> If it is at Glorietta, which is what I am understanding, then I raced two of the trails in the small enduro they put on there last May. Got a bunch of rain and snow right up to the day before so things were sloppy. They chose to cancel one of the stages because they thought it would handle the moister the worst. Rode stage 1 (Chili Dog)/twice. Transfers are dirt road climbs. Not horrible but have some steep punches. The longest stage had a roughly 4 mile climb to get up to. All the climbing was mostly complicated but thick sticky mud. Without that they weren't bad. Overall we did three stages that weekend, repeating stage 1 for stage 3. It was almost a 5.5 hour day and 3,500ft of climbing and descending according to my Garmin.


Sounds cool, I really really hope they can time more than two stages at once now and don't have to move timing after the first two, that lets everybody get to the start of the next and wait 3 hours to start again. If they had all the stages ready to time there would be one wait at the start and then u just flow into the next with everybody spreading out into their own pace during the transfers. 
Anyone know if this is the case from last years BMEs??


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Waafoo said:


> Sounds cool, I really really hope they can time more than two stages at once now and don't have to move timing after the first two, that lets everybody get to the start of the next and wait 3 hours to start again. If they had all the stages ready to time there would be one wait at the start and then u just flow into the next with everybody spreading out into their own pace during the transfers.
> Anyone know if this is the case from last years BMEs??


Let's sure hope so, those long ass wait times between stages kill my legs and really screw with when I think I need to be eating and drinking beer. Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

I am pretty sure they can time more than one now. The second day of the WP BME I remember getting to the top of stages with people still racing the stage I just completed, and they were already sending people.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

bismirle said:


> I am pretty sure they can time more than one now. The second day of the WP BME I remember getting to the top of stages with people still racing the stage I just completed, and they were already sending people.


They could time two at once, Im hopping they can time all at once. If they have to move timing once its a 3 hour wait...


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Last year they weren't part of the BME and did their own timing.
I'm sure BME has a far higher dollar timing system.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm planning to race Santa Fe in the masters 40+ class as well. I will be going through the area in about four weeks. Does anyone know if you can ride the Glorietta trails without a race being on or something with them being on private land and all?

I know these might not be the trails we're racing, but I plan on riding something when traveling through Santa Fe next month and it would be nice to get some trail beta. I couldn't seem to find these trails on MTBProject or TrailForks, but I found some segments on Strava, so I now know where they are.

Anyway, does anyone know if it's ok to ride these trails generally? Any more beta on where to go/what to ride there? Maybe info on a local bike shop that can help out as well?


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

.thumper. said:


> I'm planning to race Santa Fe in the masters 40+ class as well. I will be going through the area in about four weeks. Does anyone know if you can ride the Glorietta trails without a race being on or something with them being on private land and all?
> 
> I know these might not be the trails we're racing, but I plan on riding something when traveling through Santa Fe next month and it would be nice to get some trail beta. I couldn't seem to find these trails on MTBProject or TrailForks, but I found some segments on Strava, so I now know where they are.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if it's ok to ride these trails generally? Any more beta on where to go/what to ride there? Maybe info on a local bike shop that can help out as well?


They are likely under snow right now to some degree I think. They are inside the Glorietta Camps property. Not sure how open they are to the general public on a non-event basis. I can tell you the stage called Chilidog is a rocky stage. Some boulder action and several imbedded rock fields. Very fun run but not particularly long. The only other stage we got to do last year due to the rain was a fairly long one after a long transfer climb. It is pretty wide open where you can go as fast as your cornering confidence will allow. Several short rolling power pedaling spots. The bottom starts to get some rocky more techy sections but not to the save level as Chilidog. One big boulder move near the bottom where you need to boost yourself on top of a roughly 4ft boulder to go through smooth otherwise you have to dismount the bike and climb over. There is at least one other stage and maybe more this year but I didn't get to ride those due the rain prior to race day.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Got conformation today from BME that timing multiple stages at once is now protocol!SWEET!
Come on warm weather and bring on spring!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Great news! Hopefully this helps with waiting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

Local here to Santa Fe. I haven't heard word yet on what's happening trail wise other than a stage at Glorieta. There's been talk of some stuff higher up near the ski basin, and if it's the two trails I think they are referencing, you're in for a great, rocky and rooty time. More I find out, the more I'll post.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Klainmeister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Local here to Santa Fe. I haven't heard word yet on what's happening trail wise other than a stage at Glorieta. There's been talk of some stuff higher up near the ski basin, and if it's the two trails I think they are referencing, you're in for a great, rocky and rooty time. More I find out, the more I'll post.


So they haven't settled completely on Glorietta? Nice! Glorietta was fun but I would love some stuff higher up.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Not the rumors I keep hearing. I mean, if they could do a descent down the Meadow Trail or REM, holy balls it would be quite the race. The logistics of going all the way down REM kinda makes that impossible, but otherwise, there's a handful of pretty technical and fast trails up high.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, and it's Bike N Brew that weekend, so there'll be lots of beer and fun other events happening. This is looking promising!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

99% sure it's all at Glorietta.
They had two trails last year and I hear they're working on a 3rd.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

roxtar said:


> 99% sure it's all at Glorietta.
> They had two trails last year and I hear they're working on a 3rd.


Yeah, I know that some of the organizers were trying to diversify, but if it's all Glorieta I won't be surprised. I am just scratching my head at how they're going to get 7500 of vert over there given that when we built Chili Dog, I think it only accounted for '800 of descending?

Maybe we will be dropping off the shoulder of Baldy into Apache Canyon. Oh man, now that would be a race!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

How rough is this area? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a mix of techy rock, some loose over hard and loam. Good, pure mountain biking! 

Chili Dog is great on a 5" trail bike


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually they intended to have 3 trails at Glorietta last year but cancelled one stage due to mud. We rode Chili Dog twice (first and last stages) and the longest trail once. Stage two was supposed to be a shorter run that ended about half way up the climb to the long stage 3.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Lots of punchy sprinting or mostly pin it to win it speed down trails? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure, Chili dog has a few pedalling sections but overall pure gravity.

Found this info, if this hasn't been posted already: Glorieta Camps: Big Mountain Enduro & Bike and Brew


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Klainmeister said:


> Found this info, if this hasn't been posted already: Glorieta Camps: Big Mountain Enduro & Bike and Brew


Nice, I haven't seen that website before. I contacted them to reserve an RV site for the weekend. If any of you want accommodations for the weekend, check out this site. It looks like you can set up motel/cabin/camp/RV reservations on-site!


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Klainmeister said:


> Not sure, Chili dog has a few pedalling sections but overall pure gravity.
> 
> Found this info, if this hasn't been posted already: Glorieta Camps: Big Mountain Enduro & Bike and Brew


Sounds like it will be exactly the same as the race there last year just with the backing of BME. We'll probably end up with stages 1 and 4 on Chili Dog, stage 2 will be a another sort of short stage about half way up on the same side as the long stage 3. Stage 3 will be off the longest climb of the weekend.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure about the actual trails, but I know that if they tie in two of the longer USFS trails, those could be a riot to descend.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, BME's name isn't mentioned anywhere on that link or race flyer? the dudes I talked to said they had multiple possibilities and hadn't nailed down exactly what the trails were....We may not be racing with this group?? Strange its on the same day...


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I was wondering about that also. Thought I had just missed it somewhere. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, I was out on a ride with some folks yesterday and they also were confused. Not sure why they are being so secretive. I think it doesn't help that the NM Enduro series is in the same race, somehow. So maybe the Glorieta is all NME and BME will have other options?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Any news on this in the last 3 weeks? Im finding I am still fat and out of shape so I do not expect that to change before this race, but I am excited!


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

I just checked the Glorietta link again and their register link takes you to the BME registration. So it looks like they are the same race.


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

When is the deadline to register for this race?

Edit: Found it. Looking forward to this if work doesnt find someway to give me the green weenie


----------



## MisledYouth (Nov 2, 2014)

THE Green Weenie? hashtaggruntlyfe?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

The name should give it away also. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes lol the next time I will ride will be the weekend of this event because training.


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I had to cancel due to conflicting dates and had to receive a credit towards another race. Not surewhich other race I could do. Maybe steamboat or crested butte but that one is $$$


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

That sucks! Hopefully you get all squared away.


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

If anyone would like to purchase a $106 discount code from me for any of the BME series let me know, I cant make any of the races besides Crested Butte but 300 bucks entry is steep. Price would be best offer. Thanks


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

FYI, details I keep hearing is Chili Dog for one stage, two stages that start at or near the towers, and a new trail none of us have ridden before. Given that, climbing will break 5k indeed...


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Klainmeister said:


> FYI, details I keep hearing is Chili Dog for one stage, two stages that start at or near the towers, and a new trail none of us have ridden before. Given that, climbing will break 5k indeed...


Sweet. Thanks for the intel. Chili Dog was fun and the longest stage off the top was good too.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Klainmeister said:


> FYI, details I keep hearing is Chili Dog for one stage, two stages that start at or near the towers, and a new trail none of us have ridden before. Given that, climbing will break 5k indeed...


Is there a way to shuttle these trails ahead of time? I really do not want to have a 10k worth of climbing weekend trying to pre ride once and race.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> Is there a way to shuttle these trails ahead of time? I really do not want to have a 10k worth of climbing weekend trying to pre ride once and race.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


The trails are on private land so I'm not sure what their rules are. If they allowed it you could drive to the top of Chili Dog and the majority of the way to the high point with only I think a couple miles of climbing to the top off the dirt road. I'm not thinking the public is allowed to just go ride there though. It's on the Glorietta Camp property.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Hmmm. Sounds like I will be racing blind like old school enduros. How chunky is it? Better to bring a faster down steeps enduro plow or a faster turning better rolling 5" 29er? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm bringing a 5" 29 over a 6.5" 27.5 personally, but still debating. Chili Dog has a road and there's a forest road to the top where the towers are (Trail being Broken Arrow). Kinda on them, though, if they will allow us to use them. I would hope so, though, because I'm not sure I want to put down that mileage and elevation the weekend prior either!


----------



## bodhizafa (May 27, 2006)

dumb noob first timer question. Buddy and I signed up for this race and have no idea what to be looking forward to  Was really hoping to shuttle some practice runs too. 

Anyways, to the question. Is there usually some type of pit area to keep some food etc for the day or are you expected to carry everything at all times? Guess a PB sammich wouldn't be too heavy but would be nice not carry everything all day.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Usually there are some aid stations that have water and snacks. I have found these to be unreliable for all but the first few folks that roll through. Maybe they have upper their game, but I have been SOL in the past when I really needed a sip. Now I just pack for the day. 100oz bladder and enough food for an army.


----------



## bodhizafa (May 27, 2006)

Monster Truck said:


> Usually there are some aid stations that have water and snacks. I have found these to be unreliable for all but the first few folks that roll through. Maybe they have upper their game, but I have been SOL in the past when I really needed a sip. Now I just pack for the day. 100oz bladder and enough food for an army.


Ok, sounds like i'll be packing my lunch then :thumbsup:


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

bodhizafa said:


> dumb noob first timer question. Buddy and I signed up for this race and have no idea what to be looking forward to  Was really hoping to shuttle some practice runs too.
> 
> Anyways, to the question. Is there usually some type of pit area to keep some food etc for the day or are you expected to carry everything at all times? Guess a PB sammich wouldn't be too heavy but would be nice not carry everything all day.


If it is setup like last year then two of the stages will dump right back into the parking lot area. Last year I rolled with just a bottle of water and a hip pack to carry some flat repair stuff. Stopped at the car to refill the bottle after the 1st and 2nd stages. We only did 3 stages last year because one got cancelled due to mud.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Bring your climbing legs lol. The email I received shows climbing to the top for the first two stages, fun times.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

BME just provided some updates on this race! The Glorieta site was stating about a 4100 foot elevation change, while the BME site stated upwards of 7500 foot descents.

The just-released update shows a tiny map from which (by searching Strava segments) appears to be right around 7000' climbing and descending.

This is going to be burly for a one-day race! I guess I had better pack my big-boy pants!


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

The long climb itself isn't that bad if you are just cruising it. Doing it twice will definitely be some work however. From what I remember the climb up to Chili Dog (stage #4) was shorter but steeper.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

4100 sounds about right for an Enduro. 7000+ seems excessive. But at least anyone who makes it to stage 4 gets to ride this:


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

It's not the climb, it's the multiple hike-a-bike sections as well as tons of downed trees. Took us nearly 2 hours to go from RV to Towers over the weekend.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Klainmeister said:


> It's not the climb, it's the multiple hike-a-bike sections as well as tons of downed trees. Took us nearly 2 hours to go from RV to Towers over the weekend.


Really? It appears that RV to towers segment is 6 miles. That's three miles an hour? You should be able to hike it that quickly. Downed trees and hike-a-bike or no. Is it really as bad as you are saying or are you exaggerating maybe a little?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, bit misleading by my mistake. It was 2 hours round trip from the car, so that's including the downs. We were playing hop-scotch with some of the yeti guys and they were definitely at the same pace. I've ridden that section before and forgot how much pushing the bike there is. It gets old.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Klainmeister said:


> Sorry, bit misleading by my mistake. It was 2 hours round trip from the car, so that's including the downs. We were playing hop-scotch with some of the yeti guys and they were definitely at the same pace. I've ridden that section before and forgot how much pushing the bike there is. It gets old.


Cool. Yeah I bet it gets old! 6 miles of climbing with about 2500 vert even without downed trees and hiking I'd bad enough!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Funny, snow overnight up top. As long as we get a full day of sun in between now and then (highly likely), looking like good conditions.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

As of now I can only find the low resolution map on the BME site. Anyone know the stats like elevation and mileage on the climbs and stages?


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Monster Truck said:


> As of now I can only find the low resolution map on the BME site. Anyone know the stats like elevation and mileage on the climbs and stages?


Looking at the tiny map from yesterday (the full map should be released today), I found Strava segments to help guess at mileage and elevation for each of the stages.

Stage 1 Transition: 6 mi, 2500ft gain
Stage 1 Descent: 4.4 mi, 2400ft loss

Stage 2 Transition: 6 mi, 2500ft gain
Stage 2 Descent: 4.7 mi, 2500ft loss

Stage 3 Transition: 2.5 mi, 950ft gain
Stage 3 Descent: 1.5 mi, 900ft loss

Stage 4 Transition: ?? mi, 850ft gain
Stage 4 Descent: 1.2 mi, 719ft loss

For a total guess of around 30 miles and around 7000' climbing and descending


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Good thing I like riding because that is a lot of riding!


----------



## alewi11 (May 20, 2010)

Anybody out there interested in meeting up for some pre-riding? I'd love to get some shuttles in if it's able to be shuttled. I'm arriving in town tomorrow.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm getting in tomorrow as well. plan to shuttle Friday and Saturday. Black Tundra with North Shore Rack.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a warning, the shuttle to the top of Baldy is near 45m-1h via car. You leave the camp, go up a forest road (which requires 4x4) for the drop off. Doing a shuttle becomes quite the chore. The other two are pretty quick and easy. Plan accordingly!


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Klainmeister said:


> Just a warning, the shuttle to the top of Baldy is near 45m-1h via car. You leave the camp, go up a forest road (which requires 4x4) for the drop off. Doing a shuttle becomes quite the chore. The other two are pretty quick and easy. Plan accordingly!


Thanks! Good to know. What's the road like? Is it sketchy at all? Is it narrow where trucks passing up and down have to search for a spot wide enough?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

It gets steep, rutted in a few spots that required 4 lo in Xterra (granted, i had an illegal 7 people in the car and 4 bikes hanging off the back...normally no problem for 4-hi), so a decent 4x4 should work. It is often quite narrow towards the last 5-6 miles, so yes, passing becomes quite difficult.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Couple question for people that have been there before.
Looks like all stages finish relatively in the same area? I want to leave a cooler at the bottom and grab what I need for each stage and not be loaded down.
What is the easiest stage to shuttle? Either in a suburban with my wife driving or riding up on the bike?
How tech are these sections? If its supper peadly can I get away with my light fs xc bike?
If there are long sustained rocky and rough sections then I rather my 5" bike.
Thanks for any info


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waafoo said:


> Couple question for people that have been there before.
> Looks like all stages finish relatively in the same area? I want to leave a cooler at the bottom and grab what I need for each stage and not be loaded down.
> What is the easiest stage to shuttle? Either in a suburban with my wife driving or riding up on the bike?
> How tech are these sections? If its supper peadly can I get away with my light fs xc bike?
> ...


I raced last year but we only did what are now stages 2 and 4 last year. They are not super pedally but have a few spots. They both have some chunky rock gardens. Also some rock roller line options. Personally I would bring more travel.

Stages 2 and 4 essentially drop into what was the parking lot last year. The area isn't huge so the other stages don't end too far from the parking. Last year I just ran a water bottle and waist pack for tools and spare tube on each stage. Refilled the bottle real quick before heading up to the next stage.


----------



## bodhizafa (May 27, 2006)

alewi11 said:


> Anybody out there interested in meeting up for some pre-riding? I'd love to get some shuttles in if it's able to be shuttled. I'm arriving in town tomorrow.


A buddy and I will be there Friday and hope to shuttle a bit Fri & Sat. Especially since we have never done an enduro before it would be nice to scout as much as possible.

Look for two avg Joes on a black Nomad and a BRIGHT green Knolly.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone got a spare set of legs I can leave in a car so I can swap after the first two stages?


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

I just got some new ones so you can use my old set. I think they may have rickets though. 


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anybody know if we can shuttle those road in a Razor that's not street legal??


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is an Idea, if someone is willing to shuttle me up the longer stages I can shuttle 3 people up the shorter stages. I have a suburban with a north shore rack, sounds like it can do the shorter stage roads but not the one up the longer ones.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Got to ride stages 1-3 today. Mostly super fun riding. Stages one and two seem like tough trails to find any real speed on and tons of opportunities to go off trail or use a lot of energy to make speed. Stage 3 was a blast. Definitely will be a highlite. 

Expecting a high rate of attrition in the amature ranks Even if time cuts are generous, at some point it just gets dark... Enjoy and happy racing.


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

Tear it up tomorrow guys! Bumming I couldn't make it.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Hard to find any real speed on 1 and 2??!! Man I must be getting old....


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

I sure wish they could have worked out their timing issues. I'm pretty sure I ended up in 2nd but no Podium ceremony for my category. Frowny face. They said they will mail the awards to Podium winners

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

9 hr journey time. What a race. Awesome variety of stages. As was said above, speed was not always easy to find. But looking at the results someone found some. Anyhow, I am anxiously awaiting results. Hope to see them soon.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Long ass day. I was out there for 10:41 but only 6:40 was moving time. That's how much time we spent sitting at the tops of the stages. I was letting a lot of faster guys go in front of me though. Brutal day but I was determined to finish. Will be interesting to see how many DNFs there are.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, I was 6:18 moving, 9:29 Journey. I know a lot of people skipped stage 2, then joined in for 3/4. Of the 4 people in my group we had 2 DNF. I consider them to be much smarted and more well rounded people than I am. 

It would be really cool to hear an account from the BME folks on running a race like this. I'm sure the challenges are beyond comprehension.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Oh wowzers batman. I would have given up well before a 10hr day. Good on you guys for being that patient. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodhizafa (May 27, 2006)

.....that was a long day. Man am I beat down.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I wasn't aware of any timing issues. When I finished I got my results immediately. Everything seemed hunky dory but I did head home pretty quickly afterward (12 hrs was a long enough day)
Where are the results posted?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

hitechredneck said:


> Oh wowzers batman. I would have given up well before a 10hr day. Good on you guys for being that patient.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


10 hrs?
1st wave went off at 7:00AM. I got down stage 4 at about 6:30PM and there were about 50 riders in line behind me.


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

That was a solid race !

I did stage 1-2-3 but bailed on stage 4 because I had a meeting this morning and needed to head back to Denver before 11pm. That was too tight of a schedule for the day.

I'm very surprised, I did not struggled that much on the climbs and "Hiking". We were almost the first amateurs to drop in on 1, and were quickly up on 2 too !

Honestly, that was a tough day but I would definitely do it again. Next time I'll take Monday off.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone know what the problem is with results? When I finished I dipped my chip, got my printout and left. Apparently there was no or limited awards ceremony and results still not posted. It was a great event, brutal hard and tons of fun. But it was a race and I would like to see how I stack up with my peers and vs the pros. Sometimes a little info is nice.


----------



## MisledYouth (Nov 2, 2014)

Monster Truck said:


> 9 hr journey time. What a race. Awesome variety of stages. As was said above, speed was not always easy to find. But looking at the results someone found some. Anyhow, I am anxiously awaiting results. Hope to see them soon.


Thanks for being a solid shuttle buddy. Was good to meet you man. That was a rough first race! Glad to have finished. Looks like I was out and about for 10hrs.

Edit: I read my printout wrong. What a noob.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

MisledYouth said:


> Thanks for being a solid shuttle buddy. Was good to meet you man. That was a rough first race! Glad to have finished. Looks like I was out and about for 9 hrs 14 min.


Congrats on your first Enduro. Hope you have some great memories and mental pics from your molments of greatness!!! Hope to see you in Steamboat.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

I was in the huge 21-39 male amateur cat that went off at 8:00am. I rolled through the finish about 6:45 as one of the last amateurs to drop before the pro women followed by the men. When we got to the top of stage 1 it was a mess. Then they decided to send the pros down stage 2 first to alleviate some of the back up. Dropping on stage 2 the next time up wasn't an issue. At that time we were 6+ hours in. They had talked about a 4:00 cutoff to drop stage 3 and I hadn't heard anything official about that being off so I started up the liason to 3 pretty quickly. I made it to the top of 3 with about 10 minutes to spare but the line was massive. Took quite awhile to drop 3 and then I headed straight up to 4. Sat up there for at least 45 minutes. All in all I pretty much kept moving with little stoppage time at the bottom. Just enough to refill my fluids but I was taking the climbs super conservative. I told myself if I pass anyone who is moving forward i was going too hard. Lol!
I think what happened was they had everyone making the extensive climbs to the same stages and then needing to take breaks to recover causing everyone to bunch back up. I think they would have been best to spring for more support staff to run all the stages at once and split the starting stages for each category. That way the competitors in each category were riding the same stages in the same order but the race as a whole was spread out.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

rehammer81 said:


> I think what happened was they had everyone making the extensive climbs to the same stages and then needing to take breaks to recover causing everyone to bunch back up. I think they would have been best to spring for more support staff to run all the stages at once and split the starting stages for each category. That way the competitors in each category were riding the same stages in the same order but the race as a whole was spread out.


Running 300 people through a stage with one min gaps is 300 min, aka 5 hours. Would be smart to take half the field, by class and alter the start stage. So amature men and pros run stages 1,2,3,4. Masters and Vets run 2,1,4,3 And so on with the youth and ladies. 
Again, there are more logistics here than I can imagine. I have nothing but props for the BME. Im sure those guys thought all this stuff out and did exactly what they did for good reasons.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Post up your overall time and class from your print out....
Masters men 40+ 46:33


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Masters men 40+ 41:26

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Master 40+. 43:21


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

.thumper. Smokin'!!!! Nice work.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Monster Truck said:


> .thumper. Smokin'!!!! Nice work.


Thanks! I really worked my ass off to be in that position and I'm really disappointed that they didn't do podiums for our category. It was a really fun race with awesome trails and a great location! I'm really looking forward to the next one!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm slow! :-( Amateur Men 21-39, 54:33


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

.thumper. said:


> Thanks! I really worked my ass off to be in that position and I'm really disappointed that they didn't do podiums for our category. It was a really fun race with awesome trails and a great location! I'm really looking forward to the next one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is a bunch of BS. The amatures fund the race. It is cool that the top pros are there. But it is the entry fee from 100s of amatures that make it possible. I got to stand on the podium of one of these (Durango 2013) and it was rad. Middle age dude with job, family and a mountain of distractions on a podium is a good day. Makes for a great memory.

You put in the work, it paid off. Im sure you will find success at the next race. But I'm comin for you!


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Monster Truck said:


> That is a bunch of BS. The amatures fund the race. It is cool that the top pros are there. But it is the entry fee from 100s of amatures that make it possible. I got to stand on the podium of one of these (Durango 2013) and it was rad. Middle age dude with job, family and a mountain of distractions on a podium is a good day. Makes for a great memory.
> 
> You put in the work, it paid off. Im sure you will find success at the next race. But I'm comin for you!


Haha, awesome! Yeah old guys! I've had the good fortune to stand on a lot of podiums, but I've struggled with enduro for the last two years. I was just expecting a top ten this weekend actually, but hoping for a podium.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Good thing I'm not in the 40+ cat for they keystone race. Some fast fellas in that class. Way to go guys! 
Part of me is happy I missed this sufferfest. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

hitechredneck said:


> Good thing I'm not in the 40+ cat for they keystone race. Some fast fellas in that class. Way to go guys!
> Part of me is happy I missed this sufferfest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Eh. It really wasn't as much suffering as I had expected. I took my time on all the climbs and it was a blast hanging out and enjoying the camaraderie throughout the day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Monster Truck said:


> That is a bunch of BS. The amatures fund the race. It is cool that the top pros are there. But it is the entry fee from 100s of amatures that make it possible. I got to stand on the podium of one of these (Durango 2013) and it was rad. Middle age dude with job, family and a mountain of distractions on a podium is a good day. Makes for a great memory.
> 
> You put in the work, it paid off. Im sure you will find success at the next race. But I'm comin for you!


What were you riding / gear wearing? I chatted with a bunch of the dudes in our class. I was on the green intense tracer with the eleven-six shock and black/olive/orange tld gear.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

.thumper. said:


> What were you riding / gear wearing? I chatted with a bunch of the dudes in our class. I was on the green intense tracer with the eleven-six shock and black/olive/orange tld gear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Baby blue and pink Nomad 11-6. Bright green golf shirt and a bright green Bell helmet with the removable fullface. Proud enough that I got a pic on the thread. Don't ask me to rotate. As we know, I'm old and irrelevant.

I think we chatted a bit at the top of stage 1 or 2. It is all a blur. I'll be at Steamboat and CB.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Monster Truck said:


> View attachment 1072055
> 
> 
> Baby blue and pink Nomad 11-6. Bright green golf shirt and a bright green Bell helmet with the removable fullface. Proud enough that I got a pic on the thread. Don't ask me to rotate. As we know, I'm old and irrelevant.
> ...


Yeah! Well good luck and I'll probably see you at one of the upcoming races then. Where did you get the pic? Was that from a friend or someone taking shots of everyone?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

A friend was there. I saw lots of pro cameras out on course. I expect PB, Vital and Enduro-MTB will post up some shots and stories. I assume they are awaiting posted results as-well😜


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Results are up! My updated full race time is 41:33. http://www.sportident.co.uk/results/2016/BigMountainEnduro-SantaFe/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still slow! Lol! 65th out of 73 finishers but the category had 107 start the day.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Thumper: Nice work, clearly you're a fast dude. Rob Drew, who won that class, is a Phoenix local and a smoking fast guy.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

So stoked for racing!!!!!! Love the masters class. I just got worked by some fast old dudes and I couldn't be happier about it. See ya'all at the next one.


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Wait so MT is Greg and Thumper is Grant? Hey I know you guys!

Colin

45:50 with zero preride is ok

I seriously have a lack of motivation. Doing that poorly may help but in general I don't want to train for this sport. I have so many other interests these days. I need less to get more from enduro racing. Dammit


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

69erEverything said:


> Wait so MT is Greg and Thumper is Grant? Hey I know you guys!
> 
> Colin
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, Grant here! It was fun hanging with you this weekend Colin!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

.thumper. said:


> Haha yeah, Grant here! It was fun hanging with you this weekend Colin!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ditto.

If you guys go up to Keystone please let me know. I need to get out and ride more DH stuff.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Colin, great to see you. 100s of people at these races, but it really is a small world and a great community. It is cool seeing how fast people are getting. Great motivation to be a better rider and a better person.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

69erEverything said:


> Ditto.
> 
> If you guys go up to Keystone please let me know. I need to get out and ride more DH stuff.


Yeah! I wanna get out at Keystone ASAP!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

